# 1,000 post hack



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

David,

I think the 1,000 post hack you were talking about might come in very handy.

I am noticing that there are several informational posts in the hacking and upgrading forums that are over 1,000 posts. It sure would be a shame to lose those resources.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Right...I will be looking to add it when I move to ver 3.5.

Thanks


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

Is it okay to start a new version of some of the old threads that still have new interest, like the "Post a full-sized pic of your Avatar" thread? 

It really is a shame that the software can't handle a lengthy continuous thread. That's one of the great features of forums - the continuity.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sites like this were never designed for it for the most part.

Threads can be started, but if they get out of hand they will be stopped.


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

David Bott said:


> Sites like this were never designed for it for the most part.


Huh? The whole point of forums is to have organized, continuing discussions. A thread on a given topic never ends, it just keeps getting stuff added to it, and even if it is repetitive, it is useful.

I use phpBB forum software for some courses I teach, and their own forums on the software itself have many huge threads about the various mods.

(I just checked out the vBulletin forums for comparison, and they have much smaller usage and thread sizes - I guess a because it isn't free, they don't get as much activity, and therefore don't see for themselves a very large number of people interested in the same topic)


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

"A thread on a given topic never ends, it just keeps getting stuff added to it, and even if it is repetitive, it is useful. " 

In theory yes. But for the most part new threads are started on the same topic more than one time. As threads get to large, people do not tend to care to wade though all the information in it. Thus knowing this, it really was not considered to be a issue for threads were not seen to to thousands of replies.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

BTW...Vb seems to be the most used (tracked) forum software.

http://www.big-boards.com/statistics/


----------

